# Heard of these gyutos?



## Nino (May 1, 2018)

Last week, I almost bought Shun Premier before I stumbled on these forums.My buddy that lives in Yokohama is visiting me in USA this weekend and I had him look for a 210mm gyuto or a set. I read few posts here about Kamaasa, Kamata in Kappabashi, Masimoto, etc but since those are a bit out of his way he snapped these pics on his way home from work at a local knife store Do you guys recognize any of them? How are they price wise?


----------



## Nino (May 1, 2018)

Store is:

Kikuhide Knife Cutlery
2 Chome-20 Ōdakichō, Yokosuka-shi, Kanagawa-ken 238-0008, Japan
+81 46-822-2480
https://goo.gl/maps/BCyXEnwabbU2

Here are some more knives

Stainless:










Carbon:


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

This appears to be a local manufacturer that does not have a website. I don't think you are going to find the information you are looking for here unless by some random chance someone has actually used this brand of knife. 

I think your friend is going to be your best source of information.

Good luck!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Kikuhide is a retailer, I don't think they make their own knives. I see stuff branded like misono swedish and misono ux-10 and glestain. The 'Kikuhide' ones are like a house label. Only they could tell you who the maker is. Some are recognizable OEM blades that i've seen under a dozen different names.

I would take any of these over shun. About the prices, the ones i recognize are comparable to online retailer prices, sometimes even more expensive.


----------



## Nino (May 1, 2018)

Thank you for your reply! Which one Misono Swedish, one with dragon that's priced 33,460 JPY? I see that is overpriced compared to other sites.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes the dragon. It's cheaper here if my $ conversion is right https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...-180mm-to-360mm-8-sizes?variant=8134572015713


----------

